# Topsail Hill State Park,



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

A buddy of mine at work forwarded this link to me. (He owns a 30' Jayco, but I won't hold it against him.)
It is a link to a personal site (I don't know them) where they have taken a picture of all the sites at Topsail Hill.
It might prove useful for planning that next trip to Topsail. Too bad it wasn't discovered before the Rally at Topsail in June.
Here is the link: Topsail Pics


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

your too late bob.








planning of the 2007 topsail rally started the day i left the beach.
we will talk more next weekend about the dates.
start planning now people.

lamar


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That should prove handy to people in that region.
Thanks Bob!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am sitting in the Outback on vacation at Lakewood Campground in Myrtle Beach, SC trying to make reservations for next summer at Topsail Hill State Park in Fl.

I knew they booked up quick, but is it possible they are already booked a year out?!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like a nice place. Lots are spacious for sure. Wish I was going to be there with you guys.

Darlene


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Devildog said:


> I am sitting in the Outback on vacation at Lakewood Campground in Myrtle Beach, SC trying to make reservations for next summer at Topsail Hill State Park in Fl.
> 
> I knew they booked up quick, but is it possible they are already booked a year out?!!!


Devildog /// Are you planning for next years( 08) rally? They will decide what dates for next years rally during this years rally. Someone will let the rest of us know soon as they can.

Found this on Topsails web page under general questions. I guess you can only make reservation 11 months in advance









Hope this helps

*How do I make a reservation to camp in a Florida State Park?* Visitors to Florida State Parks can now reserve campsites, cabins as much as 11 months in advance, by dialing our toll-free numbers 1-800 326-3521 and 1-866-ICAMPFL. If you prefer, you can make your reservation online at:

 * http://www.ReserveAmerica.com*
​


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, looks like that is correct, you can only do it 11 months out. We will be down there around the June 8th week in 2008 for any that may be in the area!


----------

